# NVdia TV-Out unter 2.6 (GForce2 MX)

## Mac Fly

Ich hab ne Nvidia Gforce 2 MX Karte, an die ein Monitor und ein TV angeschlossen sind. 

Meine jetzige /etc/X11/XF86Config: *Quote:*   

> Section "Module"
> 
>         Load  "ddc"  # ddc probing of monitor
> 
>         Load  "dbe" # This loads the DBE extension module.
> ...

 

Das rot markierte ist der Part für den TV.

Diese config hab ich mir durch googlen und mit xf86cfg zusammengebastelt. Den Hauptteil allerdings durch http://www.iofcea.de/cgi-bin/seite.pl?file=linuxtvout

Nun mein Problem: Wenn ich laut obigem howto folgendes eingebe, sollte mplayer auf dem TV laufen.

```
X -screen TV :1 -ac & sleep 2; DISPLAY=:1 mplayer -fs && kill `ps aux | awk '/X\ -screen/ {print $2}' `
```

 Dies tut er auch scheinbar, allerdings schaltet sich dann der Monitor aus. Mit scheinbar meine ich, das der mplayer zwar startet, aber sich kein Film starten lässt. Beende ich ihn dann, wird weder der zweite X gekillt, noch der Monitor wieder aktiviert.

Mit Konsolenwechsel, wie im Howto beschrieben, funktioniert auch nichts mehr. Der ganze X spinnt. Muss dann mit STRG+ALT+ENTF rebooten. STRG+ALT++ funktioniert auch nicht, genausowenig wie ein STRG+ALT+BACKSPACE.

Ich habs auch mit dem Tool nvtv versucht, aber damit komme ich gar nicht klar. Ich bekomms nur so hin, das auf beiden Bildschirmen das gleiche zu sehen ist. Auf dem TV aber nur die aktuelle Application, nicht der ganze Desktop. Zudem werden dann auf dem Monitor die Auflösung und die Refreshrate auf unerträgliche Werte gestellt... Beende ich den TV wieder mit F2, gehts wieder...

nvopton hab ich auch getestet, sobald ich werte übernehmen will, bekomme ich nen Gnome Seg-Fault...  :Sad: 

Wo liegt mein (Denk-)Fehler? Stell ich mich einfach dumm an oder hab ich was übersehen?

Danke schonmal für etwaige Antworten  :Smile: 

Noch ein paar Infos

```
root@netkiffer:/home/macfly> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version

NVRM version: NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:03:09 PDT 2003

GCC version:  gcc-Version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)

root@netkiffer:/home/macfly> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        4x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Disabled

root@netkiffer:/home/macfly> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/cards/0

Model:           GeForce2 MX/MX 400

IRQ:             11

Video BIOS:      03.11.00.18.00

Card Type:       AGP
```

----------

## rc

Hi,

funktioniert nview ?(soll heissen kannst du auf beiden Bildschirmen eine Ausgabe sehen) ?

ich finds etwas merkwürdig, dass du die Auflösung und Frequenzen für den TV extra in ner Monitor und Screen Section konfigurierst.

Normalerweise sollte dass in der Device Section passieren.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=129179&highlight=&sid=8f0b09740ab94e8f62f90a0275b5df10 hier is ein thread in dem ich einen teil meiner config mal gepostet hab.

ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter.

edit: gibts denn keinen weg wie du das auch mit nur einem x-server hinkriegst ?

rc

----------

## Mac Fly

Jupp, Danke, teilweise hat es funktioniert. Nur bekomme ich es nicht genau so hin, wie ich es will  :Smile: 

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "gforce2mx"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VendorName  "All"

    BoardName   "All"

    Option      "HWCursor"                  "true"

    Option      "CursorShadow"              "true"

    Option      "CursorShadowAlpha"         "64"

    Option      "CursorShadowXOffset"       "4"

    Option      "CursorShadowYOffset"       "2"

    Option      "NoLogo"                    "true"

    Option      "TwinView"                  "true"

    Option      "TwinViewOrientation"       "RightOf"

    Option      "ConnectedMonitor"          "CRT, TV"

    Option      "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    "30-50"

    Option      "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"  "60"

    Option      "MetaModes"                 "1152x864,800x600@1152x864"

EndSection

```

Und zwar hab ich auf dem TV ne 800x600 Auflösung, aber angezeigt wird immer 1152x864. Mit der MetaModes Zeile musste ich herumspielen, damit ich überhaupt ein Bild bekam. Bei 640x480 bleibt der TV schwarz.  :Sad: 

Wenn ich auf dem TV jetzt aber ein Fenster maximiere, dann seh ich nur 60% des Bilds. Den sichtbaren Bereich kann ich dann mit der Maus scrollen  :Smile: 

Wie bekomme ich die richtige Auflösung hin?

Und, wie schaffe ich es, das der MPlayer beim maximieren den TV und nicht den Monitor benutzt?

----------

## Mac Fly

Ich hab jetzt mal mit den Optionen, va mit den Metamodes gespielt, kein ergebnis...

Weiss niemand was?

----------

## Leberwurstsaft

 *Quote:*   

> X -screen TV :1 -ac & sleep 2; DISPLAY=:1 mplayer -fs && kill `ps aux | awk '/X\ -screen/ {print $2}' `

 

Du übergibst mplayer mit diesem Befehl kein File, er schaltet auf Vollbild und das Bild dürfte dann auf dem Fernseher natürlich schwarz sein.

Bei mir gehts so: Befehlszeile in ein Script packen, dies z.B. tv nennen, ein $1 hinzufügen "mplayer -fs $1" und dann per "tv filename" aufrufen.

----------

## toskala

kannst du dein display bisher überhaupt erfolgreich auf dem tv sehen, clone oder ausschnitt?

für das clonen kann ich dir meinetwegen heute abend meine xf86config posten, ich hab das so geregelt, dass der mplayer für den tv in einer ecke des bildschirms läuft und somit auf den ausschnitt auf dem tv passt.

ist weniger nervig als das hier  :Smile: 

----------

## Mac Fly

Danke leberwurstsaft, werd ich auch mal testen...

@toskala

Ich seh den Display, und zwar is er wie gewünscht nach rechts erweitert. Aber ich seh nur nen Ausschnitt von 800x600, kann aber im Bereich 1152x864 herumscrollen.

Deine xf86cfg würd mich dann schon mal interessieren.

Den gleichen Workaround wie du hab ich auch, also ich schiebe den mplayer in die like obere Ecke des TV und ziehe ihn dann so groß, das er aufs Bild passt.

Is zB nur schlecht, wenn ich eine Applikation starte, die dann in der Mitte des "gesamten" Desktops erscheint. Sprich, zur einen Hälfte auf dem TV, die andere auf dem Monitor. Dann verschiebt sich manchmal der Ausschnitt, wenn ich die Applikation auf den Monitor ziehe.

Kann ich das Bild auf dem TV nicht irgendwie skalieren?

----------

## toskala

najaaa, ich bin grade nicht zuhause, ich kann dir nachher die xfree config posten.

aber du kannst dein display auf clone setzen, dann passiert das mit dem ausschnitt, da dein tv nur max 1024x768 abkann und (wichtiger) der tvout nur 1024... durch kriegt.

es gibt noch eine andere option (ich hab vergessen wie sie heisst) die nur einen kleinen teil auf den 2. monitor packt, aber das taugt nicht wirklich bei mir.

ich poste nachher mal wie ich das gebastelt hab, bbl  :Smile: 

----------

## Mac Fly

l8ter?   :Laughing: 

----------

